

Hand print - tosh
http://microbeworld.org/component/jlibrary/?view=article&id=13867

======
tosh
Instructions and more context in the comments section.

Higher resolution photograph:
[http://www.microbeworld.org/component/jlibrary/?view=article...](http://www.microbeworld.org/component/jlibrary/?view=article&task=download&id=13867)

